# Show your Fenix TK45's!



## rockingthe2 (May 22, 2011)

I've searched with no result for a Fenix TK45 picture thread and I've been drooling over TK45's for awhile now. Show off your lights!


----------



## torino (May 29, 2011)

here som of my picture s  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rockingthe2 (May 29, 2011)

Awesome, I love that last shot! How do you like the light?


----------



## torino (May 29, 2011)

its a nice light i realy love it :twothumbs




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 23, 2011)

Not mine, just thought you TK45'ers would appreciate it, though:
http://laserpointerforums.com/f42/trinity-laser-build-picture-heavy-67287.html

Fella's waiting on a custom driver to allow him to switch through the different wavelengths.


----------

